# FULL Window Seal Kit from Nissan



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

As you've prob seen some traders are selling these for *£503* - JUST for the 4 seals (inner and outer - front and rear)

They only cost *£300* from Nissan Direct with Free delivery.

So, as Id budgeted for £500+ I bought EVERYTHING - all the clips / screws / spacers / Dam rubbers etc EVERYTHING on the diagrams

There's also two Rocker cover gaskets on the invoice too as they're only £9 from Nissan (£30 eBay)

I was very impressed with Nissan - I paid for them Friday afternoon and they were dropped off at work Monday afternoon!!


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice find mate .

My rear is slowly on its way out after this poxy snow.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers for this, handy to know since i was thinking of replacing my rear window seals... might as well go all out and get the lot done now


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Good feedback.

Looks like these parts are for an R32.

I was told by a well known Skyline specialist that '79714' Spacer Glass is not available for an R33.

Fortunately I didn't need it and also I might have been fed bullshit.


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice one mate


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

oh this is going to make my credit card happy now, I thought i was going to have to spend double that for same kit from a well knowen on line supplier..


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

you may find its because Nissan had a price change Dec 1st, some price went up alot came down, mostly what they want rid of before its 'no longer available' which they are starting to do now on a lot of R33 parts, GTS headlamp series 1 NLA. for a headlamp shell which used to be £230. you can now only buy it with the wiring loom on the rear £400 ! R33 window motors NLA !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just to explain

the parts (cost price) in Japan is more than in the UK (maybe because they have more GTRs?)

Nissan can air freight on all parts for free from their offices in JP, we for example cant

to ship all of those items are around £50 EMS, there are several boxes etc

but it wasnt £500 in total

as yovue seen from my posts recently, if its a Nissan item try Nissan first


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Being in retail myself, never assume someone charging a high price is ripping you off. Too often a retailer simply pays too much

Mook


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Some traders do a FANTASTIC job of getting us the bits we need when we'd have little chance of doing it without their contacts. And this service is worth paying for. 
However, I also think that some like to take advantage!! When making out we are getting members discount!


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

That was definitely not a dig at you matt!
You know I love you shiney new parts


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

godzilladom said:


> That was definitely not a dig at you matt!
> You know I love you shiney new parts


Hi Dom

i know it wasnt

just explaining

Nissan give little if any discount at times in JP, there were times when the rate was so much better that these parts were £200 all in 

the exchange rate is pushing things up alot & the UK division of Nissan can ship and supply alot cheaper if its through their own dealer network



glad you got it sorted

btw glad you got the TS parts

:smokin:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

godzilladom said:


> However, I also think that some like to take advantage!! When making out we are getting members discount!


Inclined to agree with you. Some 'special offers' on here seem to be anything but. Perhaps some Skyline tax being added. 

Its worth building a good rapport with your local Nissan dealer parts department. Some dealers will demand a VIN number before looking up anything but generally if you tell them if its a R32/33 etc and point out the bits on FAST for them they're pretty happy to order in for you. I have two dealers near me. Gave up on one of them as they were bloody awful but the other dealer couldn't be more helpful. Worth shopping around.


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

mambastu said:


> Some dealers will demand a VIN number before looking up anything but generally if you tell them if its a R32/33 etc


My local guy explained to me why after I kicked off... the discs they use to decipher the parts are in Japanese (R32's were imports obviously) and some R32's have different parts - Just like the window seals above, you can see for the front there is a 'whole' seal in the box at the side - this was for mine and other certain cars only.

So punching in the VIN number discards all the non-relevant parts.


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

I look my own bits up using the Fast CD on laptop, ring em up, check the parts available over the phone, they order, longest its taken to get something was a week and thats because it had to go via japan, to Amsterdam (Europe's nissan parts hq) and then to the uk. Know the parts guy's in there well now thru ordering lots of its, and yea i did the same for the window seal's for my r32, with trade discount, wasnt that bad at all! Even litterely yesterday picked up my new bonnet height adjusters which decided to fall apart on removal... took 2 days to come in


----------

